# GUIDE: Unbekannter Fehler!



## Taschendieb (14. April 2008)

Schon mehrere Fragen habe ich nun gesehen, wo der Upload nicht funktioniert und BLASC in einer endlos Schleife hängen bleibt.

Das sieht dann meist so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hilft es dann nur noch BLASC über den Taskmanager zu beenden... 

*Doch woher kommt das Problem und was kann man dagegen tun?*

Das Problem ist, dass BLASC versucht eine Datei in einen Ordner zu schreiben der nicht existiert. Statt diesen Ordner nun anzulegen, kommt BLASC beim Versuch die Datei zu schreiben in eine Endlosschleife wo immer wieder versucht wird die Datei zu erstellen.

*Abhilfe:*
*WINDOWS XP*
unter XP legt man 
X:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\[Accountname]\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\
einen Ordner namens Buffed an.

Wenn der Accountname nicht bekannt ist:
Start --> Ausführen --> CMD "Enter"

In dem folgenden Fenster %username% eingeben und Bestätigen: 


> Der Befehl "<*BENUTZERNAME*>" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.



Oder im Windows Explorer in der Adresszeile %temp% eingeben und bestätigen. _(Danke @ Ritzamus)_

Der Ordner "Lokale Einstellungen" ist normalerweise versteckt. Um da im Temp-Ordner den buffed-Ordner erstellen zu können, muss man ihne erst sichtbar machen.

In der Systemsteuerung auf Darstellung und Designs --> Ordneroptionen oder im Explorer auf den Menüpunkt Extras und da auf Ordneroptionen.
Dort auf die Lasche "Ansicht" und dann Versteckte Dateien und Ordner : Alle Dateien und Ordner anzeigen

Dies sollte man nach erstellen des Ordners wieder auf die Ursprungseinstellung zurücksetzen.

_(Danke an: Grushdak)_

*Windows Vista*
unter Vista muss unter
X:\Users\[Accountname]\AppData\Local\Temp
der Ordner Buffed angelegt werden.

Am einfachsten über START --> AUSFÜHREN --> Und dann %systemprofile% eingeben

Von dort dann entsprechend weiter navigieren

Danach sollte zumindest der Upload wieder funktionieren.
Warum die Daten teilweise nicht im gewünschten Profil erscheinen weiß ich nicht, aber die Endlosschleife sollte mit diesem Guide verschwinden. Zumindest bis ein Programm (zB CCleaner oder Steganos Internetspurenvernichter), etc. den TEMP Ordner leert, weil dann ist der Buffed Ordner natürlich wieder weg und muss neu angelegt werden.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte damit einigen helfen, bevor hier noch 20-30 neue Anfragen diesbezüglich entstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_EDIT: Versteckte Ordner sichtbar machen _
_EDIT2: Schnellster Weg zu den Account Ornder_
_EDIT3: Username unklarheiten in XP_
_EDIT4: Möglichkeit mit %temp% eingefügt._


----------



## Grushdak (14. April 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Guide! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden wie ich bei dem Programm CCleaner den Ordner buffed ausschliesse von einer Säuberung, 
da er, wie Du schreibst, sonst auch wieder gelöscht wird.


greetz


----------



## Tidoc (14. April 2008)

Taschendieb schrieb:


> Danach sollte zumindest der Upload wieder funktionieren.
> Warum die Daten teilweise nicht im gewünschten Profil erscheinen weiß ich nicht, aber die Endlosschleife sollte mit diesem Guide verschwinden. *Zumindest bis ein Programm, etc. den TEMP Ordner leert, weil dann ist der Buffed Ordner natürlich wieder weg und muss neu angelegt werden.*




Super Guide, bei mir war Steganos Internetspuren vernichter das Problem, das jedesmal den Inhalt Temp Ordner löscht, hab es jetzt so eingestellt das nur Daten gelöscht werden die älter als 7 Tage sind nun funktioniert es.

/Vote for Sticky


----------



## Grushdak (14. April 2008)

So, der buffed Ordner ist nun beim CCleaner ausgeschlossen.
1Klick-Wartung bei TuneUp Utilities löscht den buffed-Ordner nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist nur noch zu erwähnen, das der Ordner "Lokale Einstellungen" normalerweise versteckt ist.
Um da im Temp-Ordner den buffed-Ordner erstellen zu können,
muss man ihn erst unter Systemsteuerung sichtbar machen.

bei XP ... Systemsteuerung/Darstellung und Designs/Ordneroptionen/Ansicht (und da ziemlich weit unten) ...

Nach dem Erstellen des Buffed-Ordners nicht vergessen, die "versteckten Dateien und Ordner"
wieder unter Systemsteuerung zu verstecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/vote for sticky


----------



## Taschendieb (14. April 2008)

Danke Grushdak, hab es mal ergänzt


----------



## Ocian (14. April 2008)

Der Guide ist zu gu um ihn als Stikie verkommen zu lassen, die meisten Leute lesen doch eh keine Stikies


----------



## ZAM (14. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> /vote for sticky



/vote for bugfixing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke an die Teilnehmer des Threads für die ausführliche Erklärung :-) Wir beheben das Problem mit dem nächsten Patch.


----------



## Taschendieb (14. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> /vote for bugfixing
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wäre Klasse @ ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (14. April 2008)

/vote for bugfix ^^

Damit das mal oben bleibt ...

/push


----------



## Thorkme (15. April 2008)

Jo, darf des auch seit Wochen machen und nervt total, wenn Blasc dadurch in die endlosschleife geht und sich auf über 400 mb im Arbeitsspeicher aufbläht...

Sehr gute Beschreibung!


----------



## Kestrel (17. April 2008)

Danke für die Beschreibung somit bin ich um ein Problem erleichtert und um eine Erfahrung reicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Partho (17. April 2008)

Super! Danke für den Guide! Hat mir und dem Support Team eine Menge Arbeit erspart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Microfox (19. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> /vote for bugfix ^^
> Damit das mal oben bleibt ...



Seconded. So einfach sind manchmal Lösungen - auch wenn das ansich auf einen Programmierfehler hinweist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxPayne05 (19. April 2008)

VIELEN DANK!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxPayne05 (19. April 2008)

VIELEN DANK!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Narr (19. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein blasc funzt wieder, juchuu!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!!!


----------



## Taschendieb (23. April 2008)

/push
/vote for bugfix


----------



## ZAM (23. April 2008)

Taschendieb schrieb:


> /push
> /vote for bugfix



Der Bugfix kommt im nächsten Update, von dem ich nie gesagt habe, wann, denn das ist momentan noch kein fixer Termin. Thread-Push ist also unnötig.


----------



## gOOvER (23. April 2008)

Taschendieb schrieb:


> /push
> /vote for bugfix



/sign

Und solange der Bug nicht gefixt wurde:

/vote for Sticky


----------



## Taschendieb (23. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Bugfix kommt im nächsten Update, von dem ich nie gesagt habe, wann, denn das ist momentan noch kein fixer Termin. Thread-Push ist also unnötig.


Der Push ist dahingehend nötig, da die Leute zu faul sind zu suchen und so immer wieder fragen auf tauchen...
dann 
/vote 4 sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hessekiel (24. April 2008)

Hi,

seit 1-2 Tagen funktioniert Blasc bei mir nicht mehr richtig. Es läuft ganz normal im Hintergrund, wenn ich WOW beende oder die Charakterdaten manuell übertragen wird, hängt sich Blasc in einer Endlosschleife auf. Es kommt immer wie bei den Newsmeldungen der Hinweis "unbekannter Fehler". Das kleistert mir die ganze rechte Bildschirmseite voll und in der Mitte kommt immer wieder der Hinweis, dass Blasc versucht zu parsen. Das ganze läuft endlos mit immer wieder neuen Hinweisen und läßt sich nur über den Taskmanager schließen.

Wie bekomme ich mein Blasc wieder gängig? Vielen Dank im voraus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (24. April 2008)

Hi, Du bist doch schon im richtigen Thread hier.

Lies doch aber bitte mal den ersten Post - da steht alles zur Abhilfe.
Dieser Thread heißt ja nicht umsonst Guide ...  - zumindest genau für dieses Problem mit der Endlosschleife.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2008)

Taschendieb schrieb:


> Der Push ist dahingehend nötig, da die Leute zu faul sind zu suchen und so immer wieder fragen auf tauchen...
> dann
> /vote 4 sticky
> 
> ...



Ok Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Stickies werden auch so gern überlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harmlos (24. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

das funktioniert aber nicht!!! und nun???


----------



## Taschendieb (25. April 2008)

@ZAM: Stimmt auch wieder

@harmlos: wo ist den das Problem? Welchen Fehelr bekommst du und was funktioniert nicht? welches Betriebssystem hast du?


----------



## T19g88 (25. April 2008)

hi leutz

ich hab imo das selbe prob mit der endlosschleife beim versuch die daten zuübertragen.

habe mir hier alles durchgelesen und versucht zu befolgen.

das einzige prob was ich nun dabei habe die anweisungen zubefolgen ist:

das ich, wenn ich unter c:dokumente und einstellungen gehe (obwohl ich auf dem pc nur einen acc angelegt habe) mehrere sehr verwirrende Ordner habe

die da z.b. wären: alluser. alluser.windows und nochmal 4 ordner die zwar alle anders heißen aber in ieiner form meinen wirklichen acc namen beinhalten.

d.h.: ich habe erstens keinen plan wo genau ich nun suchen soll, zweitens selbst beim durchsuchen aller ordner nur einen buffed-ordner unter alluser.windows/gemeinsame dokumente finde der 2 unterordner enthält (config und logs) und ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich da wirklich richtig bin und drittens mich doch sehr wundere das bzw. warum ich bei einem acc aufeinmal soviele acc-ordner hab.

falls ieinem was dazu einfällt würd ich mich über hilfreiche antworten sehr freuen

danke und mfg baya a.k.a. T19G88


----------



## harmlos (26. April 2008)

win xp
ich bekomm auch die endlosschleife. allerdings hilft das anlegen des ordners nich, sowohl mit und ohne cas sens. :-( wie kann ich überprüfen wo genau das prog die datei hinschreiben will?


----------



## T19g88 (26. April 2008)

ok den umständlichen post teilweise zurück gezogen

habe nämlich grade noch eine sache entdeckt:

habe nach dem ich ihm spiel war blasc über den taskmanager beenden müssen habe es dann neu gestartet und dann ma ins einstellungsmenü geschaut und was ich sehr merkwürdig fand is: das zwar mein accname i.o. war aber in der PW spalte ein PW eingestellt war das da net hingehört (also nur sterne zusehen die das gesamte zifferlimit ausnutzen)

und selbst nach eingeben des richtigen PW´s übernehmen geklicke stand beim neuöffnen wieder des komische drin

bitte um hilfe^^ bei mir geht da grad garnichts mehr


----------



## Ocian (28. April 2008)

/just push it


----------



## Taschendieb (28. April 2008)

Ihr findet den richtigen Ordner in dem ihr in der Adresszeile des Explorers oder beim Arbeitsplatz %userprofile% eingebt und Enter drückt.

@T19g88:
Das mit dem Passwort hat meines Wissens seine Richtigkeit. Damit kein Fremder an deinem PC dein Passwort so einfach raus finden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T19g88 (29. April 2008)

ja wunderbar habs gefunden und es funzt^^

danke nochmals

und sry für den an manchen stellen überflüssigen text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thethinker (29. April 2008)

Hi,

seit gestern hab ich das Problem das BLASC meine Dateien nicht mehr hochlädt, rechts kommen nur 1000 Fehlermeldungen und es hilft nichts - muss per Tastmanager BLASC beenden..

Add-Ons-Aktuallisierungen werden noch durchgeführt, nur halt nicht hochgeladen.

Recht herzliche Grüße, derDenker.


----------



## Aerys (29. April 2008)

Hallo hab mir heute SP3 für Xp drauf gemacht und nun bekomm ich ständig die Meldung *"Unbekannter Fehler augetreten"* nachdem ich WoW beende.


----------



## gOOvER (29. April 2008)

/push


----------



## gOOvER (29. April 2008)

thethinker schrieb:


> derDenker.



Ich würde eher sagen, der Faule. Schau einfach mal hier im Forum, evtl. ein paar Threads tiefer. Und was finden wir da? Naja, Du bist der Denker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Wenn Du Fehler postest, dann mach doch bitte auch den genauen Wortlaut der Fehlermeldung dazu. (Aber bitte jetzt nicht mehr)

Edit: Nicht wundern über den Post, der was in nem anderen Thread. TE, mehr kann man Dir jetzt wirklich nicht helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandrus (30. April 2008)

hallo hab ein Problem mit  blasc es starte nicht mehr hab 
hab den ordner im temp ordner erstsetellt 

wollte dann Einfach START --> AUSFÜHREN --> Und dann %systemprofile% eingeben

dann kommt Fehermeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was mach ich falsch??

bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Ixchel (1. Mai 2008)

thethinker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> seit gestern hab ich das Problem das BLASC meine Dateien nicht mehr hochlädt, rechts kommen nur 1000 Fehlermeldungen und es hilft nichts - muss per Tastmanager BLASC beenden..
> 
> ...




Selbige Probleme habe ich auch. Windows XP sp 2 und habe oben zum Threadbeginn befolgt was geschrieben wurde


----------



## Taschendieb (2. Mai 2008)

Leandrus schrieb:


> wollte dann Einfach START --> AUSFÜHREN --> Und dann %systemprofile% eingeben


Nichts machst Du falsch... mein Fehler... bitte den Weg über den Explorer gehen und nicht mit der Eingabe. 

Hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt kein XP Rechner zu Hand.
Wenn der Username unklar ist... Start --> Ausführen --> CMD "Enter"

In dem folgenden Fenster %username% eingeben und auf die Ausgabe achten:

Der Befehl "*<BENUTZERNAME>*" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.

Habs auf der Startseite mal ergänzt.

@Ixchel:
Hast Du den Ordner im richtigen TEMP Ordner angelegt?


----------



## ForEverInLove (2. Mai 2008)

Hmm...hab alles so gemacht, wie im Anfangspost beschrieben, der buffed-Ordner ist da, wo er hingehört...aber leider kommt immernoch diese Endlosschleife an Fehlermeldung (unbekannter Fehler) und seit 3 Tagen überträgts Blasc meine Daten nicht mehr. Die Spielzeiterfassung hat bei mir (Claudia) schon länger gesponnen, bei Basti (wir haben einen Gemeinschaftsaccount hier auf buffed) funktioniert aber sowohl Spielzeiterfassung als auch Übertragung der Daten einwandfrei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wo hast Du denn den buffed-Ordner erstellt?
Ist er auch im Temp-Ordner, der normalerweise versteckt ist?

Hast Du inzwischen wieder ein Programm benutzt, welches auch den Temp-Ordner leert?
Wenn ja, musst Du den buffed-Ordner von der Säuberung ausschliessen.

Edit: 

Mit Gemeinschaftsaccounts hier kenn ich mich nicht aus ...

greetz


----------



## saNjiii (5. Mai 2008)

hatte das Problem vor ca 2 Wochen, hab den Rat hier befolgt, den "Buffed" Ordner erstellt und alles war prima.

bis jetzt -.-

habe eben mithilfe von tune up meinen pc etwas gesäubert und nun tritt das Problem mit der Endlosschleife der Fehlermeldung wieder auf.

Tune Up hat den Ordner wohl gelöscht aber auch wenn ich wieder einen neuen erstelle lässt sich das Problem nicht, wie beim ersten Mal, beheben...

was nun ?


----------



## gOOvER (5. Mai 2008)

Deinstallier Blasc und installiere es neu. Danach noch die Verzeichnisse vom Löschen ausnehmen.


----------



## Ritzamus (7. Mai 2008)

Ihr könnt ev in dem ersten Post einfügen, dass man mit der eingabe von
%temp%
in der adressleiste des windowsexplorers gleich im richtigen verzeichnis landet.
Damit spart man sich das sichtbarmachen und auch die usersuche
lg Wolfgang


----------



## Yalmachji (6. Juni 2008)

Ich bekomme den hübschen Fehler schon, wenn ich versuche, Blasc mit normalen Benutzerrechten zu starten, als Admin funktioniert es. (Allerdings werde ich bestimmt nicht mit Admin-Rechten spielen, ein Update meiner Char-Daten ist daher schon seit Monaten nicht mehr möglich.)

Habe neben diesem Guide schon alles mögliche probiert: Neuinstallation, Vollzugriff auf den Ordner für alle Benutzer.

Hat noch irgend jemand eine Idee?


----------



## TomHB (3. Juli 2008)

Yalmachji schrieb:


> Ich bekomme den hübschen Fehler schon, wenn ich versuche, Blasc mit normalen Benutzerrechten zu starten, als Admin funktioniert es. (Allerdings werde ich bestimmt nicht mit Admin-Rechten spielen, ein Update meiner Char-Daten ist daher schon seit Monaten nicht mehr möglich.)
> 
> Habe neben diesem Guide schon alles mögliche probiert: Neuinstallation, Vollzugriff auf den Ordner für alle Benutzer.
> 
> Hat noch irgend jemand eine Idee?



Ja... die habe ich.

Das Problem ist, dass die Konfiguration unter  "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\buffed"  gespeichert wird. Jedoch durch die Installation die Rechte nicht in Ordnung sind.
Da die Mehrzahl der Leute hier vielleicht nur mit AdminRechten spielen, fällt das Problem nur bei wenigen, welche das nicht machen, auf...

Den dieses Verzeichnis kann im Standardfall nicht von einem NormalUser beschrieben werden.


Um das Problem nun zu lösen, musst du die Rechte für dieses Verzeichnis und dessen Unterverzeichnisse aufbohren.

Mach als *Admin *im WindowsExplorer einen *RechtsKlick *auf den Ordner "*C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\buffed*" und klicke auf "*Eigenschaften*".
Wechsel im neuen Fenster zum Reiter "*Sicherheit*" und wähle im Listenfeld "*Gruppen- oder Benutzernamen*" die Zeile "*Benutzer*" aus.
Klicke nun im Listenfeld "*Berechtigung für Benutzer*" darunter, in der Spalte "*Ändern*" das Feld "*Zulassen*" an.
Klicke auf "*Erweitert*" und setzte den untersten Harken "*Berechtigung für alle...*".
Nun kann alles mit "*OK*" wieder geschlossen werden. Die Sicherheitsmeldung bitte auch mit "*OK*" bestätigen.

Jetzt sollte der Blasc-Client auch mit einem NormalUser funktionieren. (Es lebe die Sicherheit!)


Gruß
Tom


----------



## Araeyllia (14. Juli 2008)

Hi, habe des Guide befolgt aber die Meldung erscheint bei mir trotzdem noch... habe mich auch schon einige Male deswegen tierisch aufgeregt.
Ja ich habe den Ordner neu erstellt bzw. den alten gelöscht und zur Sicherheit einen neuen namens "Buffed" angelegt...
ist der letzte Post auf Windows Vista bezogen?! denn ich habe unter Eigenschaften keinen Reiter Sicherheit.

ich möchte doch nur BLASC "endlich" wieder nutzten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## Ocian (14. Juli 2008)

Araeyllia schrieb:


> ist der letzte Post auf Windows Vista bezogen?!



Welches OS verwendest du Windows Xp oder Windows Vista?

Bei Vista prüfe nochmal die Schreibrechte vom Ordner, sowie solltest du Blasc nicht auf C:\Programme instalieren sondern besser an einem anderen Ort.


----------



## Araeyllia (14. Juli 2008)

nutze ganz normal Windows XP Home,

okay Danke, werde es versuchen.


----------



## Yalmachji (22. Juli 2008)

@TomHB:
Vielen Dank, den Ordner hatte ich nicht kontrolliert, sondern nur den Programme-Ordner!

@Araeyllia
Unter XP Home ist die Rechtevergabe leider versteckt, da sie exklusiv für XP Prof sein sollte. Du kommst allerdings dran, wenn du den Rechner im abgesicherten Modus startest und dich als Administrator einloggst. Achtung, ohne Treiber sieht Win ziemlich böse aus und lahmt ganz schön. Und ins Inet dürftest du dann auch nicht kommen... ;-)


----------

